# Very Nice Schwinn Excelsior Autocycle on Auctionzip, well hidden!  THIS SATURDAY!



## Crazy8 (Sep 26, 2013)

Found this bike about 10 days ago and was hoping to put together a few grand to try and buy it.  However, a death in the family this week kind of put me off track, so I won't be going after this one.  

You wouldn't have found it if you only did searches for Bike or Bicycle as they only list it as "Schwinn Arnold and Co Excelsior Auto Cycle".  They don't even make a big deal out of it on their website, showing photos of items nowhere close to it's value (minus the house).  I think this auction house takes absentee bids, so if you are interested, get your bids in before Saturday (meaning TOMORROW!).  Hope someone here gets it!

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=1908909&kwd=schwinn&zip=19038&category=0

http://www.cordierauction.com/html/september_28_pp.html


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2013)

Interesting bike!
 We were discussing the trim variations in the all things Schwinn forum, and this bike shows that a standard bike could have been made a deluxe bike just by the addition of a tank.
It looks to be an original family owned bike equipped as bought, without a fenderbomb, crossbar speedo, full floating saddle, and the large size deluxe reflector. All items that are telltale deluxe Autocycle accoutrements.
The rack looks odd, so my guess is, that this bike was ordered without the rack as well, and that the one currently on the bike was added later.
It just goes to show, that you could have bought these bikes anyway that you wanted them, and that the catalog was nothing more than a picture, to give prospective buyers an idea of what was available.


----------



## prewarkid (Sep 27, 2013)

*Paint*

The paint on this bike looks like it's in great condition. Great candidate to upgrade to a full blown super deluxe.   Marty, Hint hint!


----------



## redman007 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Value???*



cyclingday said:


> Interesting bike!
> We were discussing the trim variations in the all things Schwinn forum, and this bike shows that a standard bike could have been made a deluxe bike just by the addition of a tank.
> It looks to be an original family owned bike equipped as bought, without a fenderbomb, crossbar speedo, full floating saddle, and the large size deluxe reflector. All items that are telltale deluxe Autocycle accoutrements.
> The rack looks odd, so my guess is, that this bike was ordered without the rack as well, and that the one currently on the bike was added later.
> It just goes to show, that you could have bought these bikes anyway that you wanted them, and that the catalog was nothing more than a picture, to give prospective buyers an idea of what was available.




So How much do you think it will go for?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 27, 2013)

carrier looks like an Elgin that has been broken/cut off


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 28, 2013)

redman007 said:


> So How much do you think it will go for?




3300.00 plus 10% premium plus PA tax.
I was the next highest bidder, but unfortunately, there was no phone bidding.
Chris


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 28, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> 3300.00 plus 10% premium plus PA tax.
> I was the next highest bidder, but unfortunately, there was no phone bidding.
> Chris




Wondering if it was someone from here.  That ad bike was well hidden.  Did you know about it before I posted this?

Jon


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 29, 2013)

Jon, The bike was well hidden and was planning on offering you a spot award had I won and determined by what I won it for....still showed up in searching "Schwinn."

I asked for additional pics other than the one side and didn't get any, only a conversation with a non bicycle collector being my eyes over the phone.
I played it too conservatively not seeing the fender detail, not ruling out touch ups, couldn't see the speedo face, tank bottom, etc...
It was probably worth the money for the winner who didn't have to use 250.00 bidding increments as I did with his 50.00 add to my 3250.00.
I fu@king hate absentee bidding and refuse in strong favor to a phone bid to #1 directly control my own destiny #2 gauge the tempo #3 (and this is a key one) NOT showing my cards to everyone in the audience with the auctioneer starting off at half my amount.

If I was there live it would have been much different, but I have to travel up there for the Trexlertown swap just next weekend and had a wedding to attend the day of.

Oh, well... I am really excited about the audiophile turntable I did win.
Chris


----------

